# Need help with other things to serve for Thanksgiving Monday



## ArticKatt (Oct 8, 2005)

OK I have the turkey and the squash. When I got the turkey I was cooking for 4 now I need one more Veggitarian dish as I am now cooking for 7 and not sure a 10lb turkey will be enough. If it could be cooked up a day ahead would be even better. But I am getting up very early on Monday to start so that would be fine as well. I have access to a toaster oven I think so I can keep things warm and maybe broil something If I needed to. I love to cook this way under pressure. NO dessert is needed as people are bringing stuff. AND HELP PLEASE I still need to make stove top STUFFING and I am not sure how. I wont use a package. Mashed Garlic potatos might be good. Mashed Califlower could work as well. But the dish I am asking for is a protien something balanced as not everyone will be interested turkey. OH and no beans as one person is very allergic to peas and beans makes things a lot harder. OH I am rambling and I will add on to this later if I need to and will answer any questions if you want to ask.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 8, 2005)

This can be made ahead of time. And you can see the different variations that others have done.
This is my favorite side dish.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10171&highlight=broccolli+salad


----------



## jkath (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, the obvious dish would be tofurky. That's what my sister eats at Thanksgiving.

What type of vegetarian are we talking about? Are they the kind that won't eat meat but eggs are okay? If so, I recommend deviled eggs. Great protein, looks pretty, easy to make, and everybody will eat some (as compared to the tofurky that everyone will not!)

If this person doesn't eat anything animal-related, I'd suggest a blenderized root vegetable soup, such as carrot-ginger or butternut-apple and add tofu cubes that you've sauteed in butter. (PS - Michael Chiarello did a GREAT butternut-apple soup the other day on his show. The recipe is on the website)


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 8, 2005)

Deviled eggs would be good. Yes everyone will eat eggs. They will all eat a little turkey. I know they are vegitarian but I think its more because of what is fed to our food then the food its self. I get a nice free range turkey. so they will eat it. I have never liked tofurky so I think thats out. but I like the egg idea. we had them for a party a few months ago and they were a huge hit. I could make them first thing in morning. Now I just have to figure out the dressing. and will take other ideas as well. who knows we might have lots of left overs I don't care. I love to cook and will eat left overs LOL


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2005)

Here are some suggestions for you...if your guest is a strict vegetarian, the last one will be best. Just be sure and use vegetable broth. 

PRYSNAC SERBIA (BROCCOLI CASSEROLE)
 Yield: 4 servings

     10 oz Broccoli; frozen chopped
      6    Eggs; unbeaten
     24 oz Cottage cheese, small curd
      6 tb Flour
      8 oz American cheese; diced
    1/4 c  Butter; melted
      2    Scallion; chopped
           Salt; to taste

  Quickly thaw frozen broccoli by placing in a colander
  ar holding under hot running water. Separate the
  pieces with fork; drain well. Combine broccoli with
  all remaining ingred ents in a large bowl and beat
  until well blended. Pour into greased crockpot. Cover
  and cook on High 1 hour, then on Low 2 to 3 hours.
***********************

Greek Rice Pilaf 
30 minutes 10 mins prep 
4 servings

1 	large onion, chopped (about 1 1/2 cups) 
2 	tablespoons olive oil 
1-2 	garlic clove, minced 
1 	tablespoon dried mint 
1/8 	teaspoon ground black pepper 
4 	cups fresh spinach, chopped 
3 	tablespoons fresh lemon juice 
4 	cups cooked rice 
1 	cup green peas, fresh or frozen (sub broccoli) 
2 	tablespoons fresh dill, chopped 
1 	cup feta cheese, crumbled 

Directions
1.	In a heavy skillet, saute the onions in oil on medium heat until they begin to soften. 
2.	Add the garlic, mint and pepper and saute for 2 more minutes. 
3.	Stir in the spinach, lemon juice, rice and green peas. 
4.	Add the dill. 
5.	Cover and cook for 3-4 minutes, stirring occasionally. 
6.	When the spinach is limp and the rice is hot, top with the feta and serve immediately.
******************

Mixed Grain Mushroom Casserole
Serves: 8 

Ingredients:
1/2 c	Wild rice
1/2 ts	Crushed dried oregano
1 ts	Crushed dried thyme
3 1/2 c	Broth
1/2 lb	Mushrooms; thickly sliced
4 tb	Unsalted butter or margarine
4 	Garlic cloves; chopped
1 lg	Onion; thinly sliced
1/4 c	Oil
1/2 c	Brown rice
1/2 c	Pearl barley
Salt & pepper; to taste

Instructions:
Combine grains in a mixing bowl and set aside.
Pour the oil into a 2-3 qt.
casserole which is safe for both stovetop and oven cooking, and place on med. heat.
When hot , saute onion and garlic until tender and translucent, about 5-6 mins.
Add the mixed grains and saute for 1 min., stirring constantly.
Meanwhile melt butter or margarine (if using) in a separate pan on med. high heat.
When hot , add mushrooms and saute quickly, stirring frequently, until the shrooms are hot and have just absorbed the "butter" (about 1 min.).
Immediately remove from heat.
Add the broth, herbs, and mushrooms to the casserole with the onions and grains, and bring to a boil.
Season with salt and pepper to taste, cover tightly (use aluminum foil between pot and cover if necessary for a good seal), and bake at 350 degrees F for 1 hr.


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2005)

This is a staple in our home for Thanksgiving and Christmas. It sounds sort of odd, but the flavour combos are AMAZING. Its also what I take to potlucks.

*Ingredients:*
1/2 lb. cheddar cheese, grated
2 heads broccoli (approx. 2 lb.) (can use frozen too)
1 pkg. Uncle Ben's Wild Rice Mixture
2 cans (or less) mushroom soup
*Instructions:*
Cook rice mixture as directed. Cook broccoli until crunchy. Mix soup and cheese. Grease casserole dish. Alternate cheese, soup mixture, broccoli and rice in layers. Sprinkle with additional grated cheese. Cook at 350 F. for one hour

As for the stuffing, take your bread cubes/crumbs, toss with some poultry seasoning and lightly fried onions (use lots of olive oil or butter) then add some milk and work this with your hands until it is all moistened. Salt and pepper to taste. Either put in a casserole and put in the oven, or put in the microwave. I have never done this stove top, but imagine you could do that too. I rely on my microwave for everything that doesn't go in the oven.


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2005)

Stove Top Stuffing...make your own

6 cups cubed bread
1 tablespoon parsley flakes
3 cubes or 3 teaspoons vegetable, chicken or beef bouillon
1/4 cup dried minced onion
1/2 cup dried minced celery
1 teaspoon thyme
1 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon sage
1/2 teaspoon salt

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Bake bread for 8 to 10 minutes or until dry.

In a large bowl, toss bread with remaining ingredients until evenly coated.

Store in an airtight container. It will keep for 1 to 4 months or 12 months frozen.

To prepare, combine 2 cups stuffing mix with 1/2 cup water and 2 tablespoons melted butter.

Yields about 7 cups.


----------



## Alix (Oct 8, 2005)

Ooooooo...Constance, yours sounds better than mine. LOL. Going to try it out I think. Can I stuff this in the turkey or is it strictly Stove Top?


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 8, 2005)

I wonder I can use the new crockpot my cousin got for Present she said I could. Hummm wonder if I could do stuffing in the crockpot. Or some other fall festive type dish. LOL I did not even think of it till I came down to kitchen its sitting on counter. LOL You guys are all so much help. thanks for everything


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Oct 8, 2005)

The stuffing mix looks interesting and I don't see why you couldn't put it in the bird if you wanted to.  For turkey, the general rule is for a smallish turkey figure 1 pound per person and for a larger one (I think 12 pounds +) figure 3/4 pound per person.  And yes, you can roast and carve the turkey a day ahead.  We line baking pans and casserole dishes with foil and lay the meat in them with some of the drippings/broth drizzled over.  Wrap the foil around the meat and reheat at a low temperature.  You can also reheat in a crockpot or electric roaster.  We sometimes do baked corn or sweet potatoes in the crockpot.


----------



## Constance (Oct 8, 2005)

Sure, you could stuff it in a turkey, Alix. And you can doctor it up if you want. Add cooked, crumbled sausage, sauteed mushrooms, or chopped oysters. You can use chicken broth instead of water, and if you use the oysters, you can use the broth as part of the liquid. 

Here's what I like to make for Thanksgiving:

DOROTHY JEAN'S CHICKEN CASSEROLE

Ingredients:
2 boxes chicken flavor instant stuffing mix
1-1/2 stick butter, melted, divided
3 cups chicken broth
1 cup chopped onion
1 cup chopped celery
4-6 cloves minced garlic, or 1 tbl jarred minced garlic
approx. 1 cup mayonaisse (NOT salad dressing)
2 cups chopped cooked chicken or turkey
3 eggs
1 cup milk

Directions: In medium bowl, mix together stuffing mix, 1 stick melted butter and chicken broth. Put half this mixture in buttered casserole (I use small or medium old speckled porcelain covered steel roaster) and set aside. Microwave or saute celery, onions and garlic in remaining butter (may substitute olive oil or bacon grease) until onions are translucent and celery is tender. Spread on top of stuffing mixture in casserole. Next, add a layer of chicken or turkey. At this point, you may add whole or chopped oysters, sauteed mushrooms, water chestnuts, cooked sausage...whatever your heart desires. Spread a layer of mayo over the top, making sure to cover completely. Top with remaining stuffing mixture. Beat eggs in milk, and pour slowly over top. You may have to stab with a knife a few times to help milk mixture soak in. Cover and refrigerate overnight. 
Preheat oven to 400 degrees, and bake casserole, uncovered, for 30 minutes. Turn heat down to 350, and bake about another 60 minutes, or until bubbling and crusty on top and bottom.


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thanksgiving Dinner was a success*

Well all went very very well. I cooked up a storm and everyone ate it all. There was little left over and I was thinking I would have way to much food. They left a tiny amount of squash for my animals I did ask them to. and there will be turkey stew. but the potatos went so fast I was hopping for left overs to make cottage pie. Oh well there is instant in the cupboard that will work just fine. I did make a fantastic squash dish and when I figure out where to post it I will share it with you all. It came totally from the top of my head and tastes out of this world.


----------



## amber (Oct 11, 2005)

ArticKatt, 

Glad your Thanksgiving went well.  Happy belated Thanksgiving to you and all other Canadians on here!


----------

